# Is CCD queen contagious?



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Has anyone tried putting a queen from a ccd hive into a healthy hive?


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*uuhmmm.....*

guess not.

or maybe waiting for results?
-j


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*Great question*

I'm surprised that there has been no response to this question. You would think that at this point at least one open minded researcher would have attempted this experiment, if only to prove or disprove that queen genetics have a direct impact on CCD.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Even if CCD was linked to any genetic characteristic, that would not make it contagious. Passing something on to the next generation is not the same as passing it on to your current mates.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think the assumption was that perhaps the queen is infected with a pathogen and will pass that on to her offspring by infection, not by genetics.

But it would be difficult to distinguish that it was not genetics without further experimentation.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

These folks seem to be heading in that direction, although the focus is pesticides instead of pathogens. 





> Sheppard is testing whether something in the honeycomb of a failed colony will carry over and affect the health of a new brood of honey bees.
> 
> “We’ve gotten some combs that were from colonies that suffered from colony collapse disorder, and we’ll be doing some experiments to compare them with combs from healthy colonies. We’ll have our [healthy] queens laying eggs on both the collapsed colony combs and the control combs at the same time.”
> 
> ...


----------

